# Bo will be back!



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Xtra910 is reporting that Bo will be back on Sunday!

Awesome I love Bo. He is going to give us heart, energy, hustle, attitude and defense. Man our bench will be energetic.


----------



## Clayton_Bigsby (Jan 30, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Xtra910 is reporting that Bo will be back on Sunday!
> 
> Awesome I love Bo. He is going to give us heart, energy, hustle, attitude and defense. Man our bench will be energetic.


sweet!!

We get him for pretty much nothing. He will be great for the young guys to be around.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Return of the one-man full-court press.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

He was a huge part of the team that pushed the Spurs to 6. I think it was a big mistake when they traded him andn Memphis will regret not keeping him. Great move by the Suns.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

I love Bo Outlaw I do understand why suns let him go, he was earning too much money


But this is awesome, he is one of the reason suns made playoffs 2 seasons ago. He was a spark off the bench that even Iverson himself admitted that gave him trouble, Outlaw covers the whole court with so much energy and enthusiastic he just pressures everyone to making bad shots. Underrated IMO.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Suns appear close to signing Outlaw  



> The Suns hope to sign Outlaw on Sunday, said coach Mike D'Antoni. That should make him available for a Suns' practice in the Windy City on Monday.
> 
> Outlaw's addition could make for a 10-man rotation. In Friday's win at Philadelphia, the Suns started Amare Stoudmire, Jackson Vroman and Shawn Marion up front with Steve Nash and Joe Johnson in the backcourt.
> 
> ...


----------



## deannahum (Aug 7, 2003)

sweet.... with him and Q coming off the bench this is magnificent !!! pure energy ! god Suns are rolling !


----------



## deannahum (Aug 7, 2003)

*It's BOficcial !*

http://www.nba.com/suns/

Bo Outlaw is back !!!


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Nice pickup. He adds some depth to the frontcourt and as other have said, he brings a lot of energy off the bench. :yes:


----------

